# Sacrilege (Jeremy Deller) the inflatable stonehenge on tour



## ChrisD (Jun 26, 2012)

This came to my local park in Exeter today.  Everyone there seemed to enjoy it (except someone with a TV camera going around saying "is it good use of public money?")   I've never seen/experienced a Deller artwork before and didn't get to the Hayward exhibition.  I thought it was good but should have been located in a more featureless area without tall trees which meant it wasn't visible from far away.  
Here's a picture of it taken today by Brian Garwood

 So what does Urban think?


----------



## ChrisD (Jun 26, 2012)

http://festival.london2012.com/events/9000963231

here's the dates for other towns......


----------



## IC3D (Jun 26, 2012)

Thx Chris I'll take the yout, he liked Damien Hirst so this will be a sure thing.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 27, 2012)

This looks good. I shall go.


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2012)

ooh, it's here in september. nice one.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 27, 2012)

Going to try to see this at one of the London venues, really, really like Jeremy Deller


----------



## ChrisD (Jun 27, 2012)

here's a rather longwinded clip of the Exeter showing.... it was available for anyone to bounce on from 10.30 to 6pm and the stewards didn't seem to mind people getting on anywhere around the perimeter.  I guess the stewarding can make quite a difference to the feel of the event - in our case it was relaxed and therefore a fun atmosphere with no queing.


----------



## belboid (Jun 27, 2012)

ChrisD said:


> http://festival.london2012.com/events/9000963231
> 
> here's the dates for other towns......


great, the nearest it's coming is 40 miles away in the middle of the week, grrrrr


----------



## rover07 (Jun 27, 2012)

What is the point of this exactly?

An Olympic bouncy castle.


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2012)

You see all those people having fun bouncing rover?

That's the point.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 2, 2012)

*18 Aug 2012* 10:00 AM - 6:00 PM​College Green​Bristol​BS1​


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 2, 2012)

Tour my arse btw.  It's london, london, london, london, london, london, london, london, bristol, belfast, preston.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2012)

and gateshead and wakefield


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 2, 2012)

that looks fucking awesome  might just have to nip across the bridge if we're here then


----------



## Belushi (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm a massive Deller fanboy so I'll be there like a shot


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 2, 2012)

9th of august, crystal palace.  yay!


----------



## Maggot (Aug 7, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> 9th of august, crystal palace. yay!


It's this Thursday. I'm going!  

Anyone know which part of the park it's gonna be in?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 9, 2012)

Am going there this afternoon with a couple of friends.  If anyone else is up for it, let me know.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 9, 2012)

It's at Ally Pally tomorrow (Friday) 10am - 6pm.

Not able to see it as I'm at work,


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 9, 2012)

Lea Valley park on Sunday: http://sacrilege2012.co.uk/venues_stone_henge_bouncy_castle_jeremy_deller/12th-august-enfield/


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks - that's actually nearer where I live!


----------



## belboid (Aug 9, 2012)

Whereabouts in CP is it?  Thinking of going but depends on how far it is from the station.


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2012)

belboid said:


> Whereabouts in CP is it?  Thinking of going but depends on how far it is from the station.



Very close to the station but about 45 min queue at the moment.   We gave up. Every child in palace is here.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 9, 2012)

tommers said:


> Very close to the station but about 45 min queue at the moment. We gave up. Every child in palace is here.


 
Yes, can imagine it would be packed out with kids!!


----------



## belboid (Aug 9, 2012)

tommers said:


> Very close to the station but about 45 min queue at the moment.   We gave up. Every child in palace is here.


Cheers. We went sod it and went to see the Grayson Perry tapestries instead


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2012)

We went on it when it was in Burgess Park the other day. Must have waited about 7 minutes to get on.

I'll see if I can find the pic I posted on another thread.....


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2012)

Onket said:


> Stonehenge today (in Burgess Park-


 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/self-indulgent-baby-thread.96974/page-178#post-11407528


----------



## yield (Aug 9, 2012)

Drove past it when it was on last sunday at Barra Hall Park in Hayes. It looked really good.


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2012)

They let 100 people on it at once, for 10 mins, and it's easily big enough for 100 people. So unless the queue is MASSIVE, you're not going to have to wait too long.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 10, 2012)

We waited for quite a while today, but it was well worth it: The most fun I've ever had on a work of art!


----------



## killer b (Sep 9, 2012)

it was fucking brilliant.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 9, 2012)

they're gonna be _so_ disappointed when they see the real thing


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 10, 2012)

As usual the commentator/journalist got it wrong. He finished up with he phrase "Exeter, North Devon". Exeter is in mid-Devon. What a bozo.









1


----------

